# SR20 Gearbox (MT) Frankenstein



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

I did some research and found out that the A32 gearbox (MT) can be mated with a GTi-R bell housing and bolted up. My question now is: will the A32 gearbox mate to the Bluebird or Primera bell housing and bolt up? The A32 has a stronger gear-set so it would withstand higher HP and torque.


----------

